# Which Graphics card to buy ?



## max007 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi guys,
I want to purchase a Graphic Card and my budget is around 10k-10.5k

*1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans:corsairTX650v2

2. What is your budget?
Ans:10.5k max 

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans:1920*1080(i want to play gta5 at this resolution **especially)**

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans:i5 750 2.67GHz
Intel dp55wb
4 gb corsair
**MSI gtx560ti hawk
Benq G2420HD

*So, please suggest a graphic card within my budget.
Thanks.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 18, 2015)

Zotac GTX 750Ti 2GB -10500.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 19, 2015)

Sell your 560 ti and add that to your budget. probably R9 280 would fit the newer budget.


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 19, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Sell your 560 ti and add that to your budget. probably R9 280 would fit the newer budget.



I seriously doubt that a used 560ti would sell for 6k.....


----------



## max007 (Feb 20, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Zotac GTX 750Ti 2GB -10500.


Thank you for ur reply...i am using gtx560ti as you can see in my first post...can you tell me 1 thing..how much graphics improvement should i expect from gtx 750 ti?



SaiyanGoku said:


> Sell your 560 ti and add that to your budget. probably R9 280 would fit the newer budget.






anaklusmos said:


> I seriously doubt that a used 560ti would sell for 6k.....


Yeah...i was thinking the same thing...maybe 4.5k max !!


----------



## mitraark (Feb 20, 2015)

No point in buying a 10k card now when you already own a decent card 560Ti


----------



## HE-MAN (Feb 20, 2015)

i dont think 750ti will be able to pull gta 5 at 1080p even with low settings


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 21, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Sell your 560 ti and add that to your budget. probably R9 280 would fit the newer budget.





anaklusmos said:


> I seriously doubt that a used 560ti would sell for 6k.....





max007 said:


> Thank you for ur reply...i am using gtx560ti as you can see in my first post...can you tell me 1 thing..how much graphics improvement should i expect from gtx 750 ti?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i saw a 560 being sold for 6k lol
also i got a 560Ti for 4k 
560Ti can be sold for 6k (including shiping)without any problem and as i guess,  [MENTION=232182]2kool2btrue[/MENTION] was looking for a 560Ti. Contact him!

Also 750Ti is a good card! The recommended for GTA V is 660, and 750Ti can sure pull off GTA V at high


----------



## max007 (Mar 31, 2015)

I am planning to buy this card
ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 660 2GB DDR5 (ZT-60901-10M - ZT-60901-10M - )
i hope this card good enough to play gta 5 mid settings at 1920*1080 res? 
should i buy this  or wait couple of months more and gather more money and buy a better one


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 31, 2015)

max007 said:


> I am planning to buy this card
> ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 660 2GB DDR5 (ZT-60901-10M - ZT-60901-10M - )
> i hope this card good enough to play gta 5 mid settings at 1920*1080 res?
> should i buy this  or wait couple of months more and gather more money and buy a better one


Wait for some months and get Zotac GTX 960 Amp! Edition.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 1, 2015)

max007 said:


> I am planning to buy this card
> ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 660 2GB DDR5 (ZT-60901-10M - ZT-60901-10M - )
> i hope this card good enough to play gta 5 mid settings at 1920*1080 res?
> should i buy this  or wait couple of months more and gather more money and buy a better one



You have a 560Ti? Why would you invest and get a 660 dude!

Either wait, or increase your budget, get something where you will actually notice a noticeable difference.


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 1, 2015)

max007 said:


> I am planning to buy this card
> ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 660 2GB DDR5 (ZT-60901-10M - ZT-60901-10M - )
> i hope this card good enough to play gta 5 mid settings at 1920*1080 res?
> should i buy this  or wait couple of months more and gather more money and buy a better one



u mad bro ? GTX 660--> Discontinued product. Ancient Tech. No DX12 support. No future.

Get R9-270X or GTX 960 at least.


----------



## max007 (Apr 1, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Wait for some months and get Zotac GTX 960 Amp! Edition.






ithehappy said:


> You have a 560Ti? Why would you invest and get a 660 dude!
> 
> Either wait, or increase your budget, get something where you will actually notice a noticeable difference.


My 560ti not working from last month.....no display...2 beep sound from the card(i think) then resart.....this happening over and over....



sam_738844 said:


> u mad bro ? GTX 660--> Discontinued product. Ancient Tech. No *DX12* support. No future.
> 
> Get R9-270X or GTX 960 at least.


DX 12... u mean DX 11.2 i think!!
R9-270x link : *mdcomputers.in/products/graphics-c...l-x-oc-with-boost.html?sort=p.price&order=ASC
It's in my budget...should i go for this one?


----------



## sam_738844 (Apr 1, 2015)

max007 said:


> My 560ti not working form last month.....no display...2 beep sound from the card(i think) then resart.....this happening over and over....
> 
> 
> DX 12... u mean DX 11.2 i think!!
> ...



All Maxwell cards have DX12 Support. Guess I was wrong on the GTX 660 NOT supporting DX12.

Found this...

Microsoft Announces DirectX 12 at GDC

Even though GTX 660 was a good card at its time and will support the said API, there is absolutley no reason to buy it when there are far better and latest-gen cards available with a little to no more money. YES the R9-270 performs slightly better than GTX 660,  has more B/w , pixel and texel rate, so yes theoritically faster...also game benchmarks agrees to it.

Results: Battlefield 4 - AMD Radeon R9 270 Review: Replacing The Radeon HD 7800s


----------



## max007 (Apr 12, 2015)

^Thank you very much sam for your reply...sorry for the late reply...!!

Okie finally decided to buy gtx 960....ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GTX 960 2GB DDR5 (GTX 960 2G5D - ZT-90301-10M - 816264015595 ) 

will buy this card next week...or so from MD computer or vedant computer(kolkata)..!!

Any suggestion would be appreciated very much!!!!
Thanks!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 12, 2015)

^ Go for it.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 13, 2015)

Get the MSI, MSI Graphic Card GTX 960 2GD5T OC: Amazon.in: Electronics

Why Zotac?


----------



## max007 (Apr 13, 2015)

^Because of their extended warranty(2+3=5 years)...!!!


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 13, 2015)

LOL okay go on with it then mate.


----------



## max007 (Apr 13, 2015)

ithehappy said:


> LOL okay go on with it then mate.


You think MSI would be a better option??!!


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 13, 2015)

The MSI one has the exact same clock speed but lesser warranty,  you made the right choice by going for the Zotac one..
AFAIK, aditya infotech handles zotac RMA.. get it registered upon recieving


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 13, 2015)

max007 said:


> You think MSI would be a better option??!!



Absolutely mate. MSI/Asus/EVGA/Gigabyte are tier 1 in my opinion. I honestly don't trust a brand which is Sapphire's sister company. This doesn't mean a Zotac will give you problems in long run and an MSI won't, but I personally won't ever touch these popping up brands, sorry no.


----------



## BryanM35 (Apr 17, 2015)

I have
GigaByte GeForce 
GTX 970 G1 Gaming
PCIe 4GB GDDR5 3xDP 2xDV...
But I am planning to buy new one.


----------



## jasku (Apr 17, 2015)

^^ Not sure, how your post is relevant to the topic


----------

